# Teich übernommen und erst mal entschlammen



## msmutato (16. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

habe vor ein paar Tagen eine Garten übernommen wo ein Koiteich mit drin ist, allerdings ist dieser nur noch halb voll und umgekippt. Muss wohl mal ein schöner Koiteich gewesen sein, aber lange ist es her. Nun hab ich erst mal das Restwasser ausgepumpt und hab nur noch in der tiefsten Stelle ca 30 cm Schlick. Im Kies den Dreck will ich nicht entfernen, denn denke mal das ist wenn ich den Teich neu befülle schon mal ne gute Grundsubstanz. Allerdings den Schlick ca 30cm Tief auf dem Kies an der tiefsten Stelle bekomm ich nicht mit der normalen Pumpe weg. 
So da ich totaler Anfänger bin, wie kann ich den Teich den am besten zu neuen Glanz verhelfen. Wie bekomme ich den Schlick raus.


P.s.: Leben war auch noch drin hab 4 Karpfen und erstaunlicher weise auch einen __ Hecht rausgeholt. Diese Schwimmen nun in einem altren Poolbecken bis der Teich fertig ist.

Danke im Voraus für Antworten.


----------



## msmutato (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich übernommen und erst mal entschlammen*

Noch ein Foto vom Teich.


----------



## lissbeth66 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich übernommen und erst mal entschlammen*

Hallo msmutato 

Erstmal herzlich Willkommen. Toll das Du hergefunden hast. 

Sieht nicht so toll aus ( noch nicht) aber Du kriegst das sicher hin .
Wenn Du den Schlamm nicht absaugen kannst hilft nur Handarbeit , aber vorsichtig wegen der Folie .

Ein __ Hecht ? Der hat aber gar nix in 5000 Liter zu suchen . Gib ihn an jemanden ab der einen sehr sehr großen Teich hat.  Das ist nicht Artgerecht aber Du kannst ja nichts dafür.

Sieh mal hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&id=605


----------



## msmutato (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich übernommen und erst mal entschlammen*

Also Danke erst mal für die schnelle Antwort. Erst noch mal vor weg die 5000 l das ist erst mal nur irgendeine Zahl da ich null Ahnung hab wieviel da drin sind. Morgen mach ich mal ein Bild von meiner Schlammmulde rein. Handarbeit ja aber alleine, oh man, hab doch Rücken. Naja mal schauen ob ich mir bei Obi so eine Pumpe leihen kann.


----------



## katja (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich übernommen und erst mal entschlammen*

hallo und :Willkommen2 im forum 

wenn der teich auf dem foto nach unten nicht noch wirklich groß wird, kann ich mir nicht mal die 5000 l vorstellen... 

somit finde ich ihn auch für die 4 karpfen zu klein, für den __ hecht natürlich sowieso :?

falls du dir ne pumpe leihst, pass auf die vielen kleinlebewesen auf, die bestimmt drin wohnen, z.b. libellenlarven, evtl. __ molche und kaulquappen usw.
am besten mit den pflanzen in ne große maurerbütt zwischenlagern

wie wäre es denn bei so ner großaktion gleich mit vergrößern und alles neu?


----------



## Christine (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich übernommen und erst mal entschlammen*

Hallo,

und willkommen bei uns.

Die Idee mit alles neu ist vielleicht gar nicht so verkehrt. Denn zum einen könnte es gut sein, dass Du schon ein Loch in der Folie hast. Und zum anderen - sollte sich das Grünzeug im Vordergrund des Fotos als __ Schilf entpuppen - stehen die Chancen gut, dass sich die alte Folie eh bald verabschiedet.

Ein paar bessere Fotos, die den ganzen Teich zeigen, wären nicht schlecht. Kann das sein, dass der Vorbesitzer den Teich als Speisekammer gebraucht hat? Denn Karpfen und __ Hecht sind ja doch durchaus schmackhafte __ Speisefische.


----------



## msmutato (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich übernommen und erst mal entschlammen*

Also morgen mache ich noch ein paar Fotos. Da ich das Wassser ja bis zum Schlamm raus habe kann ich sagen leben paar Wasserkäfer und kleinzeug drin aber keine Molsche. Die Folie ist sehr gut noch in schuss und auch Lochfrei. Sie ist auch sehr dick und Robust. Größer machen will und kann ich nicht. Wie gesagt die 5000l war eine vermutung aber sage gleich kenn mich da nicht aus. __ Schilf ist eigentlich nirgendwo und auch nirgens was durch die Folie gewachsen.


----------



## Christine (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich übernommen und erst mal entschlammen*



msmutato schrieb:


> ...allerdings ist dieser nur noch halb voll ...



Deshalb meine Vermutung, dass die Folie ein Loch hat. Bei diesem Sommer sollte der Teich eigentlich nicht unter Wassermangel leiden.


----------



## msmutato (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich übernommen und erst mal entschlammen*

Der hat ja kein Wassermangel, hab das Wasser ausgepumpt und alle zuläfe geschlossen.

Edit: meinte das mit nur noch  halb voll nachdem das Wasser schon angefangen wurde abzupumpen.


----------



## Christine (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich übernommen und erst mal entschlammen*

Achso - das kam nicht so deutlich rüber.


----------



## msmutato (16. Juli 2012)

Ja sorry, muss aber dazu sagen das ich den Teich so wie auf dem Bild übernommen hab. Da hatte mein Vorgänger schon Wasser raus gelassen. Ach und die 4 Karpfen, davon waren 2 vielleicht 39 cm groß und 2 Hechtfutter, also 5-7 cm. ( von irgendwas muss der __ Hecht auch überlebt haben) Der Hecht war gleube so groß wie die Karpfen. War ja schon überrascht von dem Hecht, ich mein Karpfen leben ja auch in den schlimmsten Tümpeln.


----------



## msmutato (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich übernommen und erst mal entschlammen*

So wie versprochen hier die Bilder. 
Bild 1: stehe am Wasserfall und der schmalsten Stelle und schaue richtung Kurve.
Bild 2: nun stehe ich an der Kurve schaue richtung Wasserfall.
Bild 3: Und hier schaue ich in die andere Richtung zur tiefsten Stelle.
Bild 4: Stehe im Teich an der Kurve Richtung Wasserfallt.
Bild 5: Schaue in die andere Richtung.


----------



## lissbeth66 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich übernommen und erst mal entschlammen*

Also ich glaube das sind mehr als 5000 Liter aber das wid Deine Wasseruhr zeigen wenn Du auffüllst. __ Merk Dir den Zaehlerstand wenn Du loslegst . Die Form find ich nun mal gar nicht so uninteressant . Gefällt mir gut und da kann man ne Menge draus machen.

Was ist Dein nächster Schritt ?


----------



## msmutato (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich übernommen und erst mal entschlammen*

Denke mal werde es nicht mit Wasser aus der Leitung füllen, eher erst einmal mit gesammelten Regenwasser und dem aus dem Schwimmbecken wo die Fische schon dir sind. Natürlich nur gefiltert. Als nächstes muss ich den Schlamm raus bekommen. Vorher lass ich nix rein.


----------



## msmutato (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich übernommen und erst mal entschlammen*

Was haltet ihr eigentlich davon eine Tauchpumpe als Teichpumpe zu nutzen. Das geht doch eigentlich auch  oder?


----------



## Christine (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich übernommen und erst mal entschlammen*

Nein, die sind nicht für den Dauerbetrieb gemacht und verbrauchen auch viel zu viel Strom.


----------



## msmutato (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich übernommen und erst mal entschlammen*

So der Schlick ist raus. Den Rest werde ich so lassen damit die Fische noch bissel Grundmaterial haben. Ein Hoch auf die Obi Mietpumpe, die hat den Spaß ordentlich weggesaugt. Allerdings ist mal zwischendrin der Schlauch abgegangen. So sah ich dann auch aus.
So als nächstes werd ich den __ Wein weg machen. Denn der ist an der Stelle äußerst bescheiden.

P.s.: Bestellt mal bitte Sonne, das wär jetzt nicht schlecht wenn der Rest verdunsten und trocknen könnte.


----------



## lissbeth66 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich übernommen und erst mal entschlammen*

Super , ja der __ Wein muss weg ...der ist da fehl am Platz . Ich sehe gerade das der Rand des Teiches nicht geschützt ist . Willst Du Ufermatten legen ? Ich persönlich hab zur preisgünstigen Variente gegriffen und Kunstrasenteppich genommen . Den billigen ohne Drainagenoppen . Der hält ganz gut und der Rand  lässt sich gut kaschieren und die Folie wird auch geschützt.

Ich glaube da kannst Du ein richtiges Schmuckstück draus machen.


----------



## msmutato (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich übernommen und erst mal entschlammen*

Welchen Rand meinst du, an der Stelle von heute ist das ja alles steil da hällt das da nicht. Und oben der Rand ist mit Steinen abgedeckt. Also war zumindest mal.
Naja hab ein Bild in der __ Laube gefunden, da war sie mal zu sehen wie sie aussah mit See und da war das ein fantastische Koiteich. Lad mal die Bilder der Laube mit hoch da hab ich die letzten zwei Tage auch nebenbei dran gearbeitet. Leider sind sie ein wenig unscharf

Bild 1: Laube wie sie die Vorgänger umgebaut haben, auf die ehemals Terasse haben sie stümperhaft ein Klo hingebaut und wollte eine Dusche ein bauen. Aber alles sehr stümperhaft.
Bild 2: Leider sehr unscharf, aber das Klo, seit froh das es unscharf ist
Bild 3: Klo abgerissen und Terasse wieder frei gelegt.
Bild 4: Klo und waschbecken an originalstelle wieder (Bild 3 hinten links) eingebaut ( Neues Klo und Becken, das Alte wollte ich mir nicht antun) 

Früher ging übrigens mal der Teich um die Laube drum herum.


----------



## Joerg (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich übernommen und erst mal entschlammen*

Das schaut doch eigentlich recht gut aus und wird sicher mal toll.
Bei der Reinigung hast du schon genug getan, lass wieder Wasser ein.
Die Folie sauber zu bekommen ist nicht ratsam, da dort wichtige Bakterien und Pflanzen sitzen, die den Teich langfristig sauber halten.
Hast du denn einen Gießwasseranschluss? Der ist oft kostenlos und das Wasser daraus kostet nur einen Bruchteil.

Damit die Fische (nicht der __ Hecht) wieder einziehen können, braucht es einen Filter.
Ich geh mal davon aus, dass einer schon vorhanden ist.
Kannst du die Pumpe und den Filter mal etwas beschreiben?


----------



## msmutato (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich übernommen und erst mal entschlammen*

Also als nächstes muss ich morgen erst mal den __ Wein Stutzen, danach lasse ich das Wasser wieder ein.
Weil sonst komm ich nicht mehr so einfach an den Wein ran. Was meinst du mit einem Gieswasseranschluss?
Also werde als erstes das Wasser aus dem Pool rein lassen, natürlich nur über den Filter. Danach noch gesammeltes Regenwasser. Habe eine Pumpe für den Wasserfall, die Filtert aber nicht ( im Moment aber schon im Pool) und werde mir noch eine zweite anschaffen dachte da an so eine: 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/ECO-4600-Ene...W-/180709107527?pt=Pumpen&hash=item2a131a2747
Sauber werd ich nicht mehr mehr machen, denn bin auch der Meinung die Grundlage ist jetzt erst mal noch vorhanden und notwendig.


----------



## Teichmen (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich übernommen und erst mal entschlammen*

Die Pumpe dürfte zu klein sein, nur für ein Wasserfall ist diese ok. Was machst Du mit dem __ Hecht ? ich würde den in die FREIHET entlassen.

Der Hecht putzt dir alles weg was Du einsetzt


----------



## msmutato (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich übernommen und erst mal entschlammen*

Zu klein? Ich meine der Vorgänger hatte eine kleinere drin als der Teich noch einwandfrei war. Ich muss dazu sagen, die Pumpe muss das Wasser nur in eine Tonne Pumpen, in welcher ein selbstgebautes __ Filtersystem ist. Ich stell bei Gelegenheit mal noch davon ein Foto rein. 
Tja weiß noch nicht was ich mit dem __ Hecht mache. Als Angler weiß ich das Hecht gut schmeckt. Aber mal schauen die Mulde ist ja gleich um die Ecke.


----------



## Joerg (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich übernommen und erst mal entschlammen*

Der Teich sollte ganz grob geschätzt 15-20m3 haben, langfristig sollte man für einen Teich mit Koi drin mal die hälfte pro Stunde umwälzen.
In dem Pool ist nur das alte Teichwasser? Nicht das da schon Chemie drin ist.
Regenwasser ist zur Befüllung weniger gut geeignet, da es viele Nährstoffe enthält.
Dauert dann keine Woche und du svhreibst: "Der Teich ist so grün, was kann ich tun"

Beim Wasserversorger kann man einen extra Anschluss beantragen, der dann keine Abwassergebühr enthält.
Wasser kostet bei mir dann daraus 25% der normalen Kosten.

Bilder von dem Filter wären nicht schlecht, damit der langfristig gut funktioniert braucht es nicht viel aber es sollte passen.

Es könnte sein der Vorbesitzer hat den __ Hecht eingesetzt, weil er niemand kannte, der ihm dabei hilft.


----------



## msmutato (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich übernommen und erst mal entschlammen*

In dem Pool ist reines Regenwasser, und die Fische leben da ja nun auch schon seit gut ner Woche drin. Die ausgewälte Pumpe sollte die hälfte der MEnge schaffen. Ob ich nun Kois reinsetze  oder größere Goldfische werd ich sehen, will keine teuren rein setzen denn soll erstens nur der Spaß an der Freude sein und ist auch nicht all zu sicher da. Kann man schon recht einfach rein und den Fisch dann klauen. 
Regenwasser wird nur ein Teil der Befüllung sein denn so viel konnt ich dann doch nicht sammeln.
Das mit dem Extraanschluss ist mir da bissel übertrieben. Ersteinmal. 
Bilder stelle ich morgen ein.
Mit trüben Wasser hab ich kein Problem mir ist schon klar das das kein Schwimmbad wird und das es ZEit brauch bis das Wasser sich eingepegelt hat. 
Wie gesagt, den __ Hecht werd ich wohl nicht wieder einsetzen. Weil man will ja auch mal mehr Fische haben.


----------



## msmutato (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich übernommen und erst mal entschlammen*

So habe heut den __ Wein weggemacht und das Becken ist fertig zum Auffüllen. Habe mal noch ein Paar Bilder gemacht, unter anderen auch vom Filter. In dem Fass sind oben gröbere und unten feinere Filtermatten.


----------



## Moonlight (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich übernommen und erst mal entschlammen*

Du sag mal ... auf Bild 4 ... kann es sein dass die Folie dort kaputt ist? Der rötliche Fleck an der Terrassenseite ...
Wenn das wirklich ein defekt ist, dann tasuch die Folie doch bitte aus. Geflickt bekommste das nicht mehr, dafür ist die Folie zu verdreckt und wahrscheinlich auch zu alt.

Mandy


----------



## katja (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich übernommen und erst mal entschlammen*

selbst wenn mandy, schau mal auf bild 3, die terrasse liegt denk ich deutlich höher als gegenüber, somit kommt an die eventuelle lochstelle eh nie wasser :?


----------



## Moonlight (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich übernommen und erst mal entschlammen*

Mag sein, aber das ist doch auch ein Zeichen, dass die Folie marode ist und sich noch andere Löcher versteckt halten können.
Ich würde die lieber auswechseln ... sicher ist sicher 
Mandy


----------



## msmutato (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich übernommen und erst mal entschlammen*

Das größte Problem an der Stelle ist das eher die Terasse auseinander fällt. Ja die Folie hat da ein Loch aber das ist fast auf der Mauer so hoch kommt das Wasser nie. Ich gebe zu an der Stelle muss ich die Mauer in ordnung bringen, aber das geht auch mit Wasser drin. Die Folie selber ist so stark und überall, außer an der Terasse, sehr gut in Tackt.
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass wenn ich die Folie neu machen wollte, ich mehrere Brunnen und gemauerte Ränder abreisen müsste. Was ich irgendwie vermeiden möchte.


----------



## Moonlight (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich übernommen und erst mal entschlammen*

Du...  das mußt Du selbst wissen.
Wenn Du sagst die Folie ist noch überall in Ordnung und auch noch nicht brüchig, dann laß sie drin.
Es war doch nur eine Anmerkung meinerseits, weil es mir eben aufgefallen ist 

Mandy

PS: ich weiß nicht ob ich es überlesen habe, aber hast Du auch einen Namen?


----------

